# Cory's for 30 gal?



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello.I am redoing my 30 gallon freshwater and have only 3 goldfish in it so far. I am looking to do albino and peppered corries. How many cory's should I do in this tank? Would it be too much to have 3 of each cory for a total of 6? should i just do 6 peppered or albino instead? I wouldnt mind doing a variety of corys..I wanted to get some feedback before I bought them.thanks..Merry Christmas as well to everyone.:fish:


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

cool.10 views and no replies


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Corydoras and goldfish do not belong in the same tank. One reason you're getting no replies.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

well thats all that had to be said than..thanks amigo.


----------

